# Kurzbeschreibung der Bremsanlage



## alinapopi

El contexto entero es:

_Kurzbeschreibung der Bremsanlage - a) Seilzugbremse_
_                                                 b) 2 - Leiter - Druckluft + ALB_

Sólo he encontrado _leiter = escalera._

¡Qué difícil es esto! 

Gracias, chicos.


----------



## Schwanen

alinapopi said:


> El contexto entero es:
> 
> _Kurzbeschreibung der Bremsanlage - a) Seilzugbremse_
> _b) 2 - Leiter - Druckluft + ALB_
> 
> Sólo he encontrado _leiter = escalera._
> 
> ¡Qué difícil es esto!
> 
> Gracias, chicos.


 
Hola de nuevo,

Sí, los textos especializados son muy difíciles en todas las lenguas...

Bueno, el mismo sistema de antes:

_Kurzbeschreibung : _breve descripción, resumen.

_Bremsanlage: _el freno de servicio.

_Seilzugbremse: _Es difícil de traducir. Creo que hace alusión a un sistema de frenos de transmisión de fuerza mecánica y energía para trenes. 

_Druckluft:_ aire de compresión.

_ALB: Automatisch-lastabhängige Bremse: _sistema de frenos automático de carga dependiente para trenes, o bien sistema de frenos automático para trenes de carga dependiente (no sé si hay alguna equivalencia de las siglas en español). Otra posibile traducción: dispositivo para la regulación dependiente de carga de la presión de frenos en los trenes.

Solución:  

_Kurzbeschreibung der Bremsanlage - a) Seilzugbremse_
_b) 2 - Leiter - Druckluft + ALB_

_Breve descripción sobre el freno de servicio - a)_ _Frenos de transmisión de fuerza mecánica y energía para trenes_
_b) 2 - Escalera - Aire de compresión + sistema de frenos automático de carga dependiente para trenes ALB_

Espero haberte ayudado, de verdad.


----------



## gusfand

_Kurzbeschreibung der Bremsanlage - a) Seilzugbremse
b) 2 - Leiter - Druckluft + ALB_

_Breve descripción del sistema de frenos - a) freno por cable
b) freno neumático de dos conductos + regulación automática de la fuerza de frenado en función de la carga_


----------



## alinapopi

En conclusión, como sé lo que llevaba la máquina, es:
Breve descripción del sistema de frenos: a) freno mecánico
b) escalera + freno de aire + autmomático

Gracias, chicos. Me habéis ayudado muchísimo.
Un saludo.


----------



## gusfand

Hola Alinapopi,
y acaso la maquina (el remolque) lleva una escalera??

2-Leiter-Druckluft(anlage) = Zweileiterdruckluft(anlage) = _freno neumático de dos conductos [por razones de seguridad, por si el aire a presión se escapa por el agujero en uno de los conductos/tubos]_

_Saludos desde Alemania (donde se inventó el automóvil)_


----------



## alinapopi

Jaja, me ha gustado lo del país dónde se inventó el automóvil... Pues seguro que tienes razón, y que no se trata de escalera, sino de los dos conductos que has mencionado.

Muchas gracias, de verdad.


----------



## alinapopi

Perdón, aquí los llamos tubos a esos conductos, como también has mencionado.

Saludos de una chica en cuyo país se gastan muchos coches alemanes!!!!!


----------

